
Unraveling Möbius strips of edge-case data - wallflower
https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/unraveling-mobius-strips-of-edge-case-data
======
justinlivi
I'm curious to see how HIPAA regulations interact with this type of research.
I would imagine it would be seriously limiting (though my actual knowledge of
the laws is severely limited, so maybe not?)

